# What Is Lara Croft All About?



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey does anyone follow the Lara Croft movies? Is it just about Dynamic Busts














?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Of course not Bryan! It's about equal rights for women, we had Indy, a new sort of male superhero every young boy/male could identify with, so now they've got Lara. Everybody's happy and PC!


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...LARA ROCKS !!!

shes a honey!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rodiow said:


> ...LARA ROCKS !!!
> 
> shes a honey!
> 
> ...


























I gather she rather likes English men









Poor girl she`s obviously not tried Scotsmen yet


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hmmmmm......

I think she was padded out for the two films. I'm sure in reality she only has a couple of " fried eggs ".........


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Have you _seen_ Angelina Jolie?

She may be a nutter, but she is built! She may have had some 'support' and 'harnessing' for the action scenes in "Tomb Raider", but she has a fantastic, natural body.

Someone please feel free to post a pic just to remind us!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nalu said:


> Have you _seen_ Angelina Jolie?
> 
> She may be a nutter, but she is built! She may have had some 'support' and 'harnessing' for the action scenes in "Tomb Raider", but she has a fantastic, natural body.
> 
> ...


----------

